# Everol Reels



## Feeding Frenzy

I hear a lot of people on here complain about almost every reel known to man and everybody has their preferences. But if you want to take a look at what I think (again according to a few I don't know much) is the best made big game reel made in the world. They are made in Italy so you Sicilians don't get worked up yet. J/K. They have been making reels since I believe 1958. And their is a little known car company by the name of Ferrari that makes their parts for them especially all of their drag washers. The drag washers are made of carbon fiber and those of you that are familiar with drag washers and carbon fiber know why this is anawesome combination. It also has several features that I won't bore you with the details, but it has the clicker on the right side of the reel, it has a stop to where you cannot accidentally flip into free spool or increase the drag, and youcan put away those hand scales, because they have preset drags determined by the lever that adjusts as the spool is emptied. So if you want to see the first one imported to Pensacola, I will have it at the Bud Light capt. meeting at flounders fri. night and yes Bodacaious and Xanadu are invited as well.:grouphug


----------



## BBshot

Imported all the way from Mobile Alabama.... Read Up.... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic38173-21-1.aspx?Highlight=everol


----------



## Chris V

We sell everol reels here at top gun tackle in orange beach. We currently have five models in stock but can get additional models in a couple days time. I definitely agree on the quality and I must say that I've worked on a lot of different big game reels and there is no doubt that these are built to withstand anything. They feature much larger drag washers than similar sized reels and also sport the most heavy duty gears I've seen.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *BBshot (6/18/2008)*Imported all the way from Mobile Alabama.... Read Up.... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic38173-21-1.aspx?Highlight=everol[/quote]
> 
> Sorry, wrong again. The distributor is in Mobile, by the way his name his Keith. If you need his number, just let me know, but the reels are made in ITALY with parts from FERRARI. I will let you figure out the rest of the story. Good Luck>:bowdown


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *tunapopper (6/18/2008)*We sell everol reels here at top gun tackle in orange beach. We currently have five models in stock but can get additional models in a couple days time. I definitely agree on the quality and I must say that I've worked on a lot of different big game reels and there is no doubt that these are built to withstand anything. They feature much larger drag washers than similar sized reels and also sport the most heavy duty gears I've seen.


Damn Tunapopper. You had to let the cat out of the bag:boo. I was hoping these good ol' boys would keep using their 20 year old technology with their PENN Internationals imported from believe it or not Philadelphia, PA. God bless US Steel.:clap


----------



## John B.

is it a good wahoo reel?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *VS200B (6/18/2008)*is it a good wahoo reel?


Depends how big a wahoo you plan on catching??? Money fish or dinner fish????:clap


----------



## Xanadu

I've fished with them before in NC, but never had a big bite to test and I surely don't know the technology. I have Accurates that are great, but they're kind of garage queens if you know what i mean. I personally think the best trolling reel for the money is the V series International with Shimano a very close second. Actually, it probably comes down to what anodizing you like better, but I hate the fact that there is a hydrothermal drag adjustment pile of crap hidden in the Shimanos waiting to explode.



As for the Everols, I have some questions. First, does the drag come preset from the factor at whatever rate and you can move it up and back or do you have to set the drag to equal the number and then it's scaled?



Can you post some close ups of the drag slide?



Also, the clicker on the right seems like it might be prone to hitting with the hand while cranking. What's the deal?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/18/2008)*I've fished with them before in NC, but never had a big bite to test and I surely don't know the technology. I have Accurates that are great, but they're kind of garage queens if you know what i mean. I personally think the best trolling reel for the money is the V series International with Shimano a very close second. Actually, it probably comes down to what anodizing you like better, but I hate the fact that there is a hydrothermal drag adjustment pile of crap hidden in the Shimanos waiting to explode.
> 
> As for the Everols, I have some questions. First, does the drag come preset from the factor at whatever rate and you can move it up and back or do you have to set the drag to equal the number and then it's scaled?
> 
> Come on man. You going to make do all of the work??? So I guess this is the way of you calling truce?/ But to answer your questions because I respect the company and the guys at Outcast. I will give you a little taste. Yes the drags are preset from the factory to a .10 of a pound. So you old timers can put away your little hand scales. Yes their drag washers are carbon fiber. For a definiton go get your handy medical device encylopedia. For the rest of the story you'll have to buy me a Cubra Libra with Anejo. Right SET4LIFE?:letsdrink
> 
> Can you post some close ups of the drag slide?
> 
> Also, the clicker on the right seems like it might be prone to hitting with the hand while cranking. What's the deal?


----------



## Chris V

The clicker is on the left side plate not the right and yes the drag does come preset from the factory in both the single speed and 2-speed without a preset lever to adjust yourself. The new waterproof series does come with a preset function for those who still want to set the drags themselves. As far as "best" offshore reels goes, I think that will always be a toss up for the beholder.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man. You going to make do all of the work??? So I guess this is the way of you calling truce?/ But to answer your questions because I respect the company and the guys at Outcast. I will give you a little taste. Yes the drags are preset from the factory to a .10 of a pound. So you old timers can put away your little hand scales. Yes their drag washers are carbon fiber. For a definiton go get your handy medical device encylopedia. For the rest of the story you'll have to buy me a Cubra Libra with Anejo. Right SET4LIFE?:letsdrink]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I absolutely think you're a shrimp dick asshole and wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire. But, this is a civil place so I was trying to ignore you and behave with some decorum. Never confuse my civility with anything other than polite disgust, however. As far as whatever the hell you're talking about regarding Outcast, you lost me. The don't carry Everol. And as for old timers, boy, you're probably older than me. Carbon fiber must seem like some new technology to an idiot - maybe it's magic.
> 
> 
> 
> And, I wouldn't share my good booze with a piece of shit like you for anything. You're not worth two squirts of piss in a bag no matter what you think of yourself. And why you would bring the quality name of Lou's boat into this conversation is beyond me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xanadu

> *tunapopper (6/18/2008)*The clicker is on the left side plate not the right and yes the drag does come preset from the factory in both the single speed and 2-speed without a preset lever to adjust yourself. The new waterproof series does come with a preset function for those who still want to set the drags themselves. As far as "best" offshore reels goes, I think that will always be a toss up for the beholder.




So, you say the drag is preset and labeled so if I were to set up at 28# at strike, there's a mark on the side for what that drag would be at each point in between? You can still adjust the reel up or down during the fight to compensate for spool size changes, right?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (6/18/2008)*
> 
> Come on man. You going to make do all of the work??? So I guess this is the way of you calling truce?/ But to answer your questions because I respect the company and the guys at Outcast. I will give you a little taste. Yes the drags are preset from the factory to a .10 of a pound. So you old timers can put away your little hand scales. Yes their drag washers are carbon fiber. For a definiton go get your handy medical device encylopedia. For the rest of the story you'll have to buy me a Cubra Libra with Anejo. Right SET4LIFE?:letsdrink]
> 
> 
> 
> No, I absolutely think you're a shrimp dick asshole and wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire. But, this is a civil place so I was trying to ignore you and behave with some decorum. Never confuse my civility with anything other than polite disgust, however. As far as whatever the hell you're talking about regarding Outcast, you lost me. The don't carry Everol. And as for old timers, boy, you're probably older than me. Carbon fiber must seem like some new technology to an idiot - maybe it's magic.
> 
> And, I wouldn't share my good booze with a piece of shit like you for anything. You're not worth two squirts of piss in a bag no matter what you think of yourself. And why you would bring the quality name of Lou's boat into this conversation is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Chris. Is this guy a real person???? To clarify, Outcast does/will be carrying EVEROL reels. Which you don't need to worry about because you probabably can't pronounce EVEROL or Ferarri or hell even Italy. And god knows you wouldn't know what to do with one. So if you don't have anything to add to this conversation why don't you go play in another sandbox so it you can make you feel better to use those big bad words. You say you work for TOP CONSTRUCTION Inc. They must be proud. As far as Lou and Scott goes we happen to be friends. Next time you speak to them make sure you ask them about our 2 trips to Fourchon last year. So you want tobuy my 2 Penn Internationals II 50W I have for sale. I'll tell you what I will give them to you. So I can write them off on my taxes forcharity so I can go buy another EVEROL. Hey Chris you still have Southbound for sale. Want to talk after the season? So I can compete with big boy here. Let me know. Good Night XANADU.:sleeping
Click to expand...


----------



## Xanadu

First, idiot boy, Everol is not made by nor associated with Ferrari. I just read their entire website and it says they use the same material. It does not say that Ferrari makes any of their parts nor does it say there is any affiliation simply that the carbon fiber is the same. As for Outcast carrying them, who cares? The reels look good and the site is very informative.



But, with a spokesman like you, I'm sure nobody is going to want them. Anyway, next time I talk with Lou, I'll be sure to ask what he possibly saw that would make him think you were a decent human being. I'm sure he was mistaken or you must be a completely different person face to face.


----------



## JoshH

why dont you guys try PMing or something me and everyone else are getting tired of reading your garbage


----------



## bluewaterau

personally, i kind of enjoy reading xanadu's posts. i never said anything before regarding this but as the owner of 2 everol reels, feeding frenzy is blowing smoke out his ass. There is no ferrari endorsement, as xanadu said, so stop speaking of the two as if they are associated in some way. I do agree that everol reels are without a doubt the finest reels i have touched, but you talk of them as if they are some kind of new technology. If you were as well versed as you think you are, you would have researched a bit and see than their claim to fame is their simplicity and the fact that they are essentially the same parts that was used 50 years ago in their original reels. And another thing, I dont know you, feeding frenzy, nor do i know if you are as experienced of an angler as you claim, but your little childish insults and stabs at people who regularly post knowledgeable information make YOU look like the idiot. No offense, but you sound like a child. Now please, someone who has fished in the last day or 2, give me a water color report to the east!!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *bluewaterau (6/18/2008)*personally, i kind of enjoy reading xanadu's posts. i never said anything before regarding this but as the owner of 2 everol reels, feeding frenzy is blowing smoke out his ass. There is no ferrari endorsement, as xanadu said, so stop speaking of the two as if they are associated in some way. I do agree that everol reels are without a doubt the finest reels i have touched, but you talk of them as if they are some kind of new technology. If you were as well versed as you think you are, you would have researched a bit and see than their claim to fame is their simplicity and the fact that they are essentially the same parts that was used 50 years ago in their original reels. And another thing, I dont know you, feeding frenzy, nor do i know if you are as experienced of an angler as you claim, but your little childish insults and stabs at people who regularly post knowledgeable information make YOU look like the idiot. No offense, but you sound like a child. Now please, someone who has fished in the last day or 2, give me a water color report to the east!!


Whoever mentioned the word endorsement????


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *bluewaterau (6/18/2008)*personally, i kind of enjoy reading xanadu's posts. i never said anything before regarding this but as the owner of 2 everol reels, feeding frenzy is blowing smoke out his ass. There is no ferrari endorsement, as xanadu said, so stop speaking of the two as if they are associated in some way. I do agree that everol reels are without a doubt the finest reels i have touched, but you talk of them as if they are some kind of new technology. If you were as well versed as you think you are, you would have researched a bit and see than their claim to fame is their simplicity and the fact that they are essentially the same parts that was used 50 years ago in their original reels. And another thing, I dont know you, feeding frenzy, nor do i know if you are as experienced of an angler as you claim, but your little childish insults and stabs at people who regularly post knowledgeable information make YOU look like the idiot. No offense, but you sound like a child. Now please, someone who has fished in the last day or 2, give me a water color report to the east!!


So geee let me see 50 years ago and they are still in business. I am not a very smart guy, but they must be doing something right. Let's see carbon fiber vs. steel, aluminum, and cork MMMMMMM. And again who is using foul language here on a public forum and who is insulting who. And I am the idot. What boat do you fish? and we will compare notes and experience.


----------



## billin

dang somebody go buy one and stop all the bitchin


----------



## BBshot

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BBshot (6/18/2008)*Imported all the way from Mobile Alabama.... Read Up.... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic38173-21-1.aspx?Highlight=everol[/quote]
> 
> Sorry, wrong again. The distributor is in Mobile, by the way his name his Keith. If you need his number, just let me know, but the reels are made in ITALY with parts from FERRARI. I will let you figure out the rest of the story. Good Luck>:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to figure out. Your not posting any information that was not posted here over half a year ago. So illleave it to you to figure that one out smart guy. :banghead
Click to expand...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *BBshot (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BBshot (6/18/2008)*Imported all the way from Mobile Alabama.... Read Up.... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic38173-21-1.aspx?Highlight=everol[/quote]
> 
> Sorry, wrong again. The distributor is in Mobile, by the way his name his Keith. If you need his number, just let me know, but the reels are made in ITALY with parts from FERRARI. I will let you figure out the rest of the story. Good Luck>:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to figure out. Your not posting any information that was not posted here over half a year ago. So illleave it to you to figure that one out smart guy. :banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry wasn't around here a year ago. How many do you have?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bodacious

feeding freenzy... i would like to see you in a dark ally an beat the retardeness out of you.... your an idiot an need to stay off the forum. Thanks


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Bodacious (6/19/2008)*feeding freenzy... i would like to see you in a dark ally an beat the retardeness out of you.... your an idiot an need to stay off the forum. Thanks


He tried calling me out once about a fight lol...how childish..

next time i see you alvarez im going to come say hey!

hopefully it will be at the next seminar at flounders please go me you xandu bodasious we all will sit down and talk what you call "Fishing"


----------



## Chris V

Back to the subject and your question Xanadu; Yes you can still move the drag lever to the appropriate point to maintain the same level of pressure during the fight. There are three different scales on the sideplate; one for full spool, one for half spool, and one for a near emty spool. By learning the drag curve on the reel you can make on the fly adjustments during the fight and still be reasonably accurate even if your spool diameter falls in between one of these levels.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Damn boys. Those sound like personal threats on a public forum. I wonder how the FBI and the local police dept. feel about that. What do youthink Chris??? Am I suppose feel intimitated. I got one word for you " Scarface" don't forget where I am from "BOYS". Tunapopper don't give these fellas too much information they may actually be able to put 2 and 2 together and go make a real investment in an EVEROL.:doh


----------



## Speckulator

FF-----How many of the top 20 billfishermen in the world are using Everols?

Enuf said!!!! They may be a good reel but............actions speak louder than words!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## John B.

> *Xanadu (6/18/2008)*First, idiot boy, Everol is not made by nor associated with Ferrari. I just read their entire website and it says they use the same material. It does not say that Ferrari makes any of their parts nor does it say there is any affiliation simply that the carbon fiber is the same. .


i have a surfboard that is completely carbonfiber....

it's no ferrari, but hey, it is the same material....


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *alum maverick (6/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bodacious (6/19/2008)*feeding freenzy... i would like to see you in a dark ally an beat the retardeness out of you.... your an idiot an need to stay off the forum. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> He tried calling me out once about a fight lol...how childish..
> 
> next time i see you alvarez im going to come say hey!
> 
> hopefully it will be at the next seminar at flounders please go me you xandu bodasious we all will sit down and talk what you call "Fishing"
Click to expand...

not a threat at all...im just saying you talk alot of sh!T and i really dont think you can really fish. do you even know how to change the oil in the foot lol na jp 

alaverez chill-out man just be happy you will enjoy life awhole lot better


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Speckulator (6/19/2008)*FF-----How many of the top 20 billfishermen in the world are using Everols?
> 
> Enuf said!!!! They may be a good reel but............actions speak louder than words!!!!!!!!
> 
> George


I don't know george. I don't know any other than Pat Dineen, Rich Helmuth (Florida Keys), and a fella by the name of Guy Harvey, Wayne Molfetto (Gunfighter)and Norm Isaacs. Why don't yougive them a call and ask their opinion. Let me know if you need the numbers. And let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?:clap


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Irri-Tater (6/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/19/2008)*Damn boys. Those sound like personal threats on a public forum. I wonder how the FBI and the local police dept. feel about that.
> 
> 
> 
> probably the same way you felt about leavind spencer in the car at the casino.... don't give a damn.
Click to expand...

I don't why don't you ask Spencer about it and who is he fishing with on Sunday. Good luck.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *billin (6/18/2008)*dang somebody go buy one and stop all the bitchin


I have one and willing to trade 2 Penn Intl. II 50W with roller guide sticks for one more with stick. Actually already have key largo sticks picked out but don't ask Anthony or Jud which one. Any takers? Or they go to the Fish House Museum.:sleeping


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Bodacious (6/19/2008)*feeding freenzy... i would like to see you in a dark ally an beat the retardeness out of you.... your an idiot an need to stay off the forum. Thanks


yes sir Gilligan.


----------



## John B.

there is alot of stuff that uses carbon fiber... does that mean they're associated with Ferrari?


----------



## wrightackle

I hope they have a better parts network than they had when Idealtwith them. It was always a nightmare trying to get replacement parts for them and sooner or later all reels are going to need servicing. Their ball bearings were terrible when I use to work on them and the drags {asbestos} were really touchy. I know they are using carbon fiber washers now but people use to love those asbestos washers.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *wrightackle (6/20/2008)*people use to love those asbestos washers.


Asbestos is great for everything except our health:doh. When it came to friction applications, asbestos was/is still the best due to it's ability to dissapate heat. It's too bad that it's bad for us.:banghead


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *VS200B (6/20/2008)*there is alot of stuff that uses carbon fiber... does that mean they're associated with Ferrari?


No actually carbon fiber is a pretty generic product, but there are some medical device companies that have patents on the mix with Peek that is a medical gradeplastic. But let's see, if was selling $1000 reels and I am in Italy I think I would give Ferrari a call since they know a little bit about manufacturing?????


----------



## sirmashalot

let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?

marcus fishes in a yellowfin


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/20/2008)*there is alot of stuff that uses carbon fiber... does that mean they're associated with Ferrari?
> 
> 
> 
> No actually carbon fiber is a pretty generic product, but there are some medical device companies that have patents on the mix with Peek that is a medical gradeplastic. But let's see, if was selling $1000 reels and I am in Italy I think I would give Ferrari a call since they know a little bit about manufacturing?????
Click to expand...

i think your makingstuff updavid. they know how tomanufacture cars and car parts who says they canproducereels..??? did you read this some where?


----------



## John B.

> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin


what does that have to do with the price of rice in China?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin


Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *alum maverick (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/20/2008)*there is alot of stuff that uses carbon fiber... does that mean they're associated with Ferrari?
> 
> 
> 
> No actually carbon fiber is a pretty generic product, but there are some medical device companies that have patents on the mix with Peek that is a medical gradeplastic. But let's see, if was selling $1000 reels and I am in Italy I think I would give Ferrari a call since they know a little bit about manufacturing?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think your makingstuff updavid. they know how tomanufacture cars and car parts who says they canproducereels..??? did you read this some where?
Click to expand...

Hey sonny what do they make their brake pads out of??? Look it up genius.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

And exactly why would make this @!$ up? I tell you what you boys go back to supporting US Steel, the Japenese, and China. See you at the International!:letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
Click to expand...



that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Speckulator (6/19/2008)*FF-----How many of the top 20 billfishermen in the world are using Everols?
> 
> Enuf said!!!! They may be a good reel but............actions speak louder than words!!!!!!!!
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know george. I don't know any other than Pat Dineen, Rich Helmuth (Florida Keys), and a fella by the name of Guy Harvey, Wayne Molfetto (Gunfighter)and Norm Isaacs. Why don't yougive them a call and ask their opinion. Let me know if you need the numbers. And let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?:clap
Click to expand...

I don'tthink I'd call any of those guys top anglers or captains in the top 20. I also doubt very seriously that you know any of them. Before I make a phone call or two, tell us which of the 6 guys you named fish Everol and which, if any, would know your name if queried.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
Click to expand...

Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)* But if you want to take a look at what I think (again according to a few I don't know much) is the best made big game reel made in the world.


Obviously, you don't know much.



> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)* And their is a little known car company by the name of Ferrari that makes their parts for them especially all of their drag washers.


This, my friends, is a total lie. Ferrari makes no parts for Everol.



> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*I The drag washers are made of carbon fiber and those of you that are familiar with drag washers and carbon fiber know why this is anawesome combination.


Asbestos is better. Since you know so much about Everol, what did they use prior to carbon fiber and did Ferrari make it? What does Ferrari use for their brake pads?



> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*It also has several features that I won't bore you with the details, but it has the clicker on the right side of the reel,


The clicker is on the left.



> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*


How can you, after having been thoroughly chastised for your poor behaviour and bad information, leave this post up in its original form? Are you so freaking stupid that you think the rest of us can't read? Do you think you telling us about Everol and including a bunch of misinformation is somehow a positive endorsement of the company?

Are you really such a tool that you're going to come on here giving bad info and then fighting with everyone who questions you? Do you think you can name people you've read about or seen at the dock somewhere as if they're your friends to make yourself seem credible? Seriously? Why not delete your posts so we don't have to continue to refer to your idiotic lies for the rest of eternity?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Speckulator (6/19/2008)*FF-----How many of the top 20 billfishermen in the world are using Everols?
> 
> Enuf said!!!! They may be a good reel but............actions speak louder than words!!!!!!!!
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know george. I don't know any other than Pat Dineen, Rich Helmuth (Florida Keys), and a fella by the name of Guy Harvey, Wayne Molfetto (Gunfighter)and Norm Isaacs. Why don't yougive them a call and ask their opinion. Let me know if you need the numbers. And let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?:clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don'tthink I'd call any of those guys top anglers or captains in the top 20. I also doubt very seriously that you know any of them. Before I make a phone call or two, tell us which of the 6 guys you named fish Everol and which, if any, would know your name if queried.
Click to expand...

Well let's see there slick. You call any one of them and ask them if they know me. Better yet. Throw the Lady Pamela II in there and ask them how many I have fished with. Why don't you do us all a favor and go back to J&M tackle and hide out and keep building your useless condos on Orange Beach.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
Click to expand...



You are a complete and utter fool. The record was set in 89. that was 18 years ago, dumbass so you tell me what boat he was on.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)* But if you want to take a look at what I think (again according to a few I don't know much) is the best made big game reel made in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't know much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)* And their is a little known car company by the name of Ferrari that makes their parts for them especially all of their drag washers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, my friends, is a total lie. Ferrari makes no parts for Everol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*I The drag washers are made of carbon fiber and those of you that are familiar with drag washers and carbon fiber know why this is anawesome combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asbestos is better. Since you know so much about Everol, what did they use prior to carbon fiber and did Ferrari make it? What does Ferrari use for their brake pads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*It also has several features that I won't bore you with the details, but it has the clicker on the right side of the reel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clicker is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you, after having been thoroughly chastised for your poor behaviour and bad information, leave this post up in its original form? Are you so freaking stupid that you think the rest of us can't read? Do you think you telling us about Everol and including a bunch of misinformation is somehow a positive endorsement of the company?
> 
> Are you really such a tool that you're going to come on here giving bad info and then fighting with everyone who questions you? Do you think you can name people you've read about or seen at the dock somewhere as if they're your friends to make yourself seem credible? Seriously? Why not delete your posts so we don't have to continue to refer to your idiotic lies for the rest of eternity?
Click to expand...

Who is the one doing all of the fighting here. I was simply trying to educate you. But I'll tell you what. I wait until the Pensacola International to give you anymore lessons. I'll be wearing a light blue JUPITER Columbia shirt at the capt.s meeting and if you want to see me at the scales, I let you take my fish off the boat.:letsdrink


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete and utter fool. The record was set in 89. that was 18 years ago, dumbass so you tell me what boat he was on.
Click to expand...

NO. I'll let you figure it out. You are the one with all of the money. Better yet why don't you just call him. You need his number???


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Speckulator (6/19/2008)*FF-----How many of the top 20 billfishermen in the world are using Everols?
> 
> Enuf said!!!! They may be a good reel but............actions speak louder than words!!!!!!!!
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know george. I don't know any other than Pat Dineen, Rich Helmuth (Florida Keys), and a fella by the name of Guy Harvey, Wayne Molfetto (Gunfighter)and Norm Isaacs. Why don't yougive them a call and ask their opinion. Let me know if you need the numbers. And let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?:clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don'tthink I'd call any of those guys top anglers or captains in the top 20. I also doubt very seriously that you know any of them. Before I make a phone call or two, tell us which of the 6 guys you named fish Everol and which, if any, would know your name if queried.
Click to expand...

Do you even know who the Gunfigter is? And you wouldn't put any of those in the top 20? I tell you what the next time I see them, I will let them know what you think. Do and your little buddy really actually fish these billfish tournament? Because man you are killing me.:letsparty


----------



## John B.

a wise man once said (and i quote)

" IT IS BETTER TO BE THOUGHT A FOOL, THAN TO OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND REMOVE ALL DOUBT"


----------



## fisheye48

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
Click to expand...



WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot


----------



## flyliner

Don't even think about counting me in the top 20 or 50 or pick a number billfisherman in the world. I am learning just like everybody still fishing. 

Whatever beef you guys have is your business and thanks in advance for keeping my name out of this b.s.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *flyliner (6/24/2008)*Don't even think about counting me in the top 20 or 50 or pick a number billfisherman in the world. I am learning just like everybody still fishing.
> 
> Whatever beef you guys have is your business and thanks in advance for keeping my name out of this b.s.


Hey Pat come on man. I was just trying to give you some props, because you have always been a class act and I enjoyed our conversation about swordfish and those longsilver baits that we are using. But don't tell anybody what they are until after the Emerald Coast and Pensacola International.Anybody that can catch a blue marlin on a rubber chicken needs to teach these boys a thing or 2. See you at the boat parade thurs. night.:letsparty


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *flyliner (6/24/2008)*Don't even think about counting me in the top 20 or 50 or pick a number billfisherman in the world. I am learning just like everybody still fishing.
> 
> Whatever beef you guys have is your business and thanks in advance for keeping my name out of this b.s.


That I would have thought you would be in the top 50, if you are on regional TV every thurs. giving advice on them. How about Ferrell? By the way Rick Murphy's wife looks great on the cover of Florida Sportsman this month. Keep up the good work.:clap


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I call anybody an idiot? And what kind of simple math are you reffering to?
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
Click to expand...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
Click to expand...

What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.
Click to expand...

DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.


----------



## Xanadu

> *alum maverick (6/24/2008)*
> 
> DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.




This is better than a car wreck.


----------



## user285

> *alum maverick (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.
Click to expand...



Its not an act he is a moron.


----------



## hebegb

why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?



godamned internet tough guys....:looser


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser


Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Bow Down (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an act he is a moron.
Click to expand...

You want to meet down at Daybreak and discuss it????


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete and utter fool. The record was set in 89. that was 18 years ago, dumbass so you tell me what boat he was on.
Click to expand...

So let me get this straight. The record is set by a KINGFISHERMAN in a $100,000 boat 20 years ago, they dangle $1,000,000 in front of your nose and you can't break it???? Try using hooks or maybe since you like dragging lures so much rig up you a bottle of Bacardi because if Pat Dineen can catch one a rubber chicken you boys ought to be able to catch one on a bottle of Bacardi. If you need some help rigging it let me know:sleeping


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *alum maverick (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.
Click to expand...

Why are you still here? Done any bluewater fishing lately? Any billfish tournament in that aluminum?


----------



## hebegb

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> 
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
Click to expand...



I am me, and not in Tennessee....I'm just a little tiny boy, so I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion....



oh, and the north won


----------



## user285

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bow Down (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an act he is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to meet down at Daybreak and discuss it????
Click to expand...



Next time you see me down there feel free to see me for a response.....:Flipbird


----------



## sirmashalot

feeding frenzy you are a balljack.i think you should pack up and head back to south florida because no one up here is buying into your bullshit. and next time you fish a tournament dont throttle up to the dock slam it in reverse and throw your anchor :banghead


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Bow Down (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bow Down (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an act he is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to meet down at Daybreak and discuss it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you see me down there feel free to see me for a response.....:Flipbird
Click to expand...

Will do. What do you plan on doing with that finger???


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *sirmashalot (6/25/2008)*feeding frenzy you are a balljack.i think you should pack up and head back to south florida because no one up here is buying into your bullshit. and next time you fish a tournament dont throttle up to the dock slam it in reverse and throw your anchor :banghead


So what I should sit out there with my engines running for an hour while my plugs are fouling. Was there a wake? Was I close to anybody. You are lucky we didn't hit you with a water balloon and who the hell are you on what team? I guess the music was too loud for you too???


----------



## Downtime2

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
Click to expand...



Let me get this straight. #1, you gonna whoop ass cause you played with Deion? #2, You allude to Scarface as to which you may get drugged up and start shooting people.



You are rather full of yourself, aren't you? Threats such as that are criminal.Not to mention bullshit. Being Cuban? Who cares? Keep playing the race card, makes you look even more stupid. Even if I were thinking about Everol reels, I'd pass due just to your representation of thier product. Sad....


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *sirmashalot (6/25/2008)*feeding frenzy you are a balljack.i think you should pack up and head back to south florida because no one up here is buying into your bullshit. and next time you fish a tournament dont throttle up to the dock slam it in reverse and throw your anchor :banghead


What part is the bullshit?? There tough guy?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am me, and not in Tennessee....I'm just a little tiny boy, so I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion....
> 
> oh, and the north won
Click to expand...

So if the North won then why don't these boys put down their rebel flags, stop being rascists, and take the ass whoppin like a man. But then again they won't put away the "Bear Bryant" hats either. What is it with these people. We put away Howard Schnellenbergers' CIGAR.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Downtime2 (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hey look who showed up. You getting ready for the Intl. or you heading the Emerald Coast Classic?


----------



## hebegb

one flag, one country asswipe:usaflag


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Downtime2 (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. #1, you gonna whoop ass cause you played with Deion? #2, You allude to Scarface as to which you may get drugged up and start shooting people.
> 
> 
> 
> You are rather full of yourself, aren't you? Threats such as that are criminal.Not to mention bullshit. Being Cuban? Who cares? Keep playing the race card, makes you look even more stupid. Even if I were thinking about Everol reels, I'd pass due just to your representation of thier product. Sad....
Click to expand...

Who said anything about whooping ass? you boys wanted to know who I am and I am telling you. I allude to scarface because they are Cubans from Miami and know a few people. Is that a threat? Please don't even look at an Everol people like you would give them a bad name. So what's your claim to fame BODACIOUS???


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*one flag, one country asswipe:usaflag


So chief nice language and tell THEM to put down their rebel flags. Personally I don't fly a flag because once you are 100 miles offhore anything can happen!!!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*one flag, one country asswipe:usaflag
> 
> 
> 
> So chief nice language and tell THEM to put down their rebel flags. Personally I don't fly a flag because once you are 100 miles offhore anything can happen!!!
Click to expand...

By the way you boys know what quarantine flag or courtesy flag looks like????


----------



## Downtime2

Please. If you gonna put out veiled threats, be man enough to say them plain. Yes, I fish on Bodacious along with a few other boats. Idon't claim to be a pro like you, but I do enjoy it. And, yes, you are making you product less desirable due to your attitude. Whether you agree or not, people naturally associate you with the product. Human nature.


----------



## SKATR JIM

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am me, and not in Tennessee....I'm just a little tiny boy, so I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion....
> 
> oh, and the north won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if the North won then why don't these boys put down their rebel flags, stop being rascists, and take the ass whoppin like a man. But then again they won't put away the "Bear Bryant" hats either. What is it with these people. We put away Howard Schnellenbergers' CIGAR.
Click to expand...



I'm confused as hell. Schnellenberger coached at Miami, and Sanders played at FSU. Where the hell did you play Alvarez???


----------



## sirmashalot

it doesnt matter what team i fish on am just tired of reading your posts because they make no sense


----------



## sirmashalot

no i think you should of gotten gas friday after the weigh inn instead of only getting 60 gallons saturday morning then trying to blame it on bad gas hahahahahahah you are a funny guy `it was quite funny to watch your antics this weekend i just hope you leave daybreak before i have to go back down there


----------



## hebegb

> *Downtime2 (6/25/2008)*Please. If you gonna put out veiled threats, be man enough to say them plain. Yes, I fish on Bodacious along with a few other boats. Idon't claim to be a pro like you, but I do enjoy it. And, yes, you are making you product less desirable due to your attitude. Whether you agree or not, people naturally associate you with the product. Human nature.






are you telling me this is a sales pitch?!?!?



If so, what an idiot


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (6/25/2008)*Please. If you gonna put out veiled threats, be man enough to say them plain. Yes, I fish on Bodacious along with a few other boats. Idon't claim to be a pro like you, but I do enjoy it. And, yes, you are making you product less desirable due to your attitude. Whether you agree or not, people naturally associate you with the product. Human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling me this is a sales pitch?!?!?
> 
> If so, what an idiot
Click to expand...

Its not a sales pitch. Stay the hell away from Jupiters and Everol Reels. What team do you fish on? So will I see you at the International. I'll be wearing a light blue JUPITER shirt along with my wife and 2 year old. Can you explain to me what a ball jack is so I can tell my 2 year old.:clap


----------



## Daydreamin

Why do you guys even acknowledge this guy? All you do is give him an opportunity to spew his BS. Why not ignore him?


----------



## Xanadu

> *Daydreamin (6/25/2008)*Why do you guys even acknowledge this guy? All you do is give him an opportunity to spew his BS. Why not ignore him?












I like fire and the observance of stupidity is one of my peccadilloes. 



Screeeeeeeechhhhhhh! Crash.



WHere's the fire?


----------



## jhall

This has got to be the best thread I have ever seen. Keep up the good work. Very entertaining!!!!!! Definitely makes the day go by much easier. Thanks.....

PS Don't stop now, keep em coming.oke


----------



## markw4321

http://feedingfrenzyfishing.com/ff/about.aspx

Looks like a p-boy in the pictures on the website..

Iwouldn't buy an everolfor sure after reading his bull...

mark w


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Daydreamin (6/25/2008)*Why do you guys even acknowledge this guy? All you do is give him an opportunity to spew his BS. Why not ignore him?


Because they are ignorant and they love it. What big battle wagon you fish in. Gonna a be at the International? You want in?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *jamesm1976 (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am me, and not in Tennessee....I'm just a little tiny boy, so I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion....
> 
> oh, and the north won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if the North won then why don't these boys put down their rebel flags, stop being rascists, and take the ass whoppin like a man. But then again they won't put away the "Bear Bryant" hats either. What is it with these people. We put away Howard Schnellenbergers' CIGAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused as hell. Schnellenberger coached at Miami, and Sanders played at FSU. Where the hell did you play Alvarez???
Click to expand...

My old man played at UM with a couple guys by the name of Mira and Hendricks and I played at FSU 88-90. Bobby hasn't retired so we don't have anything to hold on too like an ugly ass houndstooth hat!!!


----------



## SKATR JIM

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jamesm1976 (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am me, and not in Tennessee....I'm just a little tiny boy, so I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion....
> 
> oh, and the north won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if the North won then why don't these boys put down their rebel flags, stop being rascists, and take the ass whoppin like a man. But then again they won't put away the "Bear Bryant" hats either. What is it with these people. We put away Howard Schnellenbergers' CIGAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused as hell. Schnellenberger coached at Miami, and Sanders played at FSU. Where the hell did you play Alvarez???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My old man played at UM with a couple guys by the name of Mira and Hendricks and I played at FSU 88-90. Bobby hasn't retired so we don't have anything to hold on too like an ugly ass houndstooth hat!!!
Click to expand...



Great Dave. I guess I should have inferred that your Dad played football at Miami from what you wrote.I need to re-read my"UnderstandingRambling Idiots" text book.

Also, I thought you grew up in Cuba with Jose? Now I hear yourDad played football at Miami,so Ihave to assume you didn't grow upin Cuba with Jose.What the hell Dave?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

This is awesome!!!


----------



## willy c.

Oh another criminole strikes out again. These forums are the greatest thing ever invented and feeding frenzy i wont tell you my size because i dont want you to shit in front of your two year old, but prove this shit on the water. I too fish with Bodacious, this is getting comical. Respect comes from fishing and learning, not from running your mouth because you own a Jupiter (that i could split in half if you let me run it for a day.) If you have to own a center consel stepup the pocket book and get a real boat (ie: contender/yellowfin) Just because you have the money to get to the fish is not even half the battle young grasshopper. Just put down the keyboard and let your catch do the talking.

P.S. I will be in a long sleeve Bodacious shirt so come have a chat, I hear you are a great listener.

If you would like my phone number or address please PM me ASAP.

Believe me I've got time...

Hal the sad thing is he is suppose to be on your side.

Go Gators


----------



## willy c.

How can you say you have nothing to hold onto about Bobby Bowden. You have an ugly statue in the front of the stadium that yall bow to every game. He needs to do your program a favor and retire.


----------



## Buzzbait

> *markw4321 (6/25/2008)*http://feedingfrenzyfishing.com/ff/about.aspx
> 
> Looks like a p-boy in the pictures on the website..
> 
> Iwouldn't buy an everolfor sure after reading his bull...
> 
> mark w


Great comedy right here. I need in on some of this International action. By the website and BS coming out of this guy, this guy looks like some serious competition on the billfish circuit. If I were you I would save my money for the next running of the green meat as the International is not giving out an award for the smallest boat this year. See you at the scales. I will be the one blowing diesel smoke with a bill and tail over each gunnel.


----------



## Downtime2

Who you fishing with BBait????


----------



## hebegb

> *markw4321 (6/25/2008)*http://feedingfrenzyfishing.com/ff/about.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a p-boy in the pictures on the website..
> 
> 
> 
> Iwouldn't buy an everolfor sure after reading his bull...
> 
> 
> 
> mark w




well, I guess selling douche nozzles DOES qualify as medical equipment...

too bad I see no sponsor links for their team....if they had any I am SURE they would love the way he represents


----------



## Dylan

Im not protecting Alvarez..I worked at DBM and he is not as big as a doosh as he sounds..He actually a pretty nice guy..Yall got each other all riled up and things are being said..Maybe its time to put up or shutup for all yall including Alvarez..the international is right around the corner


----------



## Buzzbait

> *Downtime2 (6/25/2008)*Who you fishing with BBait????


Endless Summer


----------



## Downtime2

sirmashalot...Howbout you? Who you with???


----------



## JoeZ

Holy Christmas!!!!

You guys are killing me.

Two things that I'd like to mention: 

1: The next Seminar Series is July 14 at Flounder's -- 7 p.m. seminar. What time should I schedule the fight for?

2: Dave, are you still giveing the 50s away to charity? I'll take'em, I catch really big trout.

On a side note, I'm just being a smartass, don't drag me in to this cluster f*ck. I seriously cannot believe I just read all this shit.

Are they good reels or not. I think we got a bit off topic.


----------



## John B.

*<U>WOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!:doh</U>*


----------



## Dylan

Joe Z that must be #1 trout


----------



## Realtor

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Alright,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I did everyone a favor here. I am a retired navy Chief, and I thought I had heard every ?slang for a slam? there was. I have to admit, there are a few new ones here. Thanks.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Please excuse the different colors, <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">shrimp dick asshole (new one)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">technology to an idiot (Figure this one out)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You're not worth two squirts of piss in a bag (GOOD one!)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">idiot boy (average)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">blowing smoke out his ass (been around a while)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">beat the retardeness out of you (Different variation) <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Scarface" don't forget where I am from "BOYS" (whew, glad no ones mad at me)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">yes sir Gilligan (Old one)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Asbestos is great for everything except our health ( Hummm, DUH!)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Hey sonny (Here we go?.)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Look it up genius (Were on our way)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Well let's see there cowboy (Yippie)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I surprised you can spell research (ouch)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Are you so freaking stupid (Original) <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">your idiotic lies for the rest of eternity? (I?m still scratching my head on this one)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Well let's see there slick (Ah)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You are a complete and utter fool (Another oldie, but goodie)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Dumbass (Ah)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #5f779c; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">closed mouth catches no foot (I?m going to remember this one)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">QUIT ACTING LIKE A <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">MORON</st1:City></st1lace>! DAMN DUDE <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This is better than a car wreck. (Hummm)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Its not an act he is a moron.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion.... (Don?t really know where to file this one)
oh, and the north won<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">feeding frenzy you are a balljack (Someone please tell me what a ?Balljack? is, I simply JUST GOTTA KNOW!)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">What do you plan on doing with that finger??? (Funny)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You are lucky we didn't hit you with a water balloon (Oops)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">you gonna whoop ass cause you played with Deion? (Another strange one)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Keep playing the race card, makes you look even more stupid. (Speechless)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">take the ass whoppin like a man (Another oldie, but still good)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">one flag, one country asswipe (Asswipe?)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">spew his BS (PFF)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">observance of stupidity is one of my peccadilloes (Huh?)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Looks like a p-boy in the pictures on the website (Sexy)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Because they are ignorant and they love it <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">ugly ass houndstooth hat!!! (Huh?)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">"UnderstandingRambling Idiots" (I like this one)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I hear you are a great listener. Every Fisherman is a good ?Listener?)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Believe me I've got time...<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">ugly statue (Oh Boy)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I will be the one blowing diesel smoke with a bill and tail over each gunnel.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">selling douche nozzles DOES qualify as medical equipment... (Douche nozzle, Now that?s a goodie)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">he is not as big as a doosh as he sounds (Okay, what ever)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I'm just being a smartass, don't drag me in to this cluster f*ck (Famous last words) <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">"lump of uselfullness on your shoulders" (For Joe Z)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">opcorn:shedevil<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Thanks for the entertainment. What was the original question?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">later,


----------



## John B.

*<U>WOOOOWWW!!!:doh</U>*


----------



## fisheye48

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jamesm1976 (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am me, and not in Tennessee....I'm just a little tiny boy, so I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion....
> 
> oh, and the north won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if the North won then why don't these boys put down their rebel flags, stop being rascists, and take the ass whoppin like a man. But then again they won't put away the "Bear Bryant" hats either. What is it with these people. We put away Howard Schnellenbergers' CIGAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused as hell. Schnellenberger coached at Miami, and Sanders played at FSU. Where the hell did you play Alvarez???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My old man played at UM with a couple guys by the name of Mira and Hendricks and I played at FSU 88-90. Bobby hasn't retired so we don't have anything to hold on too like an ugly ass houndstooth hat!!!
Click to expand...



that sure is funny....did a little more research on your BS and i see no where you played for FSU from 88-90...if you did you would have also played with Terrell Buckley, Charlie Ward, and Deion Sanders but i saw nowhere on there with anyone with the last name Alvarez...just becasue you were the trainer, waterboy, or whatever it is you did doesnt mean you played for FSU...once again get your BS/lies/small man syndrome, or whatever pumps your chest up and makes you feel 10 times more important that you really are straight before you let your little stumpy fingers out run that lump of usefulness on your shoulders:looser:looser:looser


----------



## JoeZ

Jim,

Quick. Add "lump of uselessness on your shoulders" to the list. I like it.


----------



## mickanole

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
Click to expand...

 I believe he didstart at FSU on the scout team for a couple of years and then made the team. I may be incorrect about this though.

Not sure I like FSU being brought into this discussion. Not sure Coach would be too proud.


----------



## Xanadu

It took me 3 people to call, but I was told he was a scout team DB in 1990 and carried jocks in 89. For that alone, I'll admit he must be a much better person than he seems here, but 2.3 squirts of piss in a zip lock with a hole is my final offer.


----------



## John B.

so are these reels worth 2 dead flys???


----------



## JoeZ

Am I getting the 50 wides or not?


----------



## John B.

> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*Am I getting the 50 wides or not?


if you get the 50's, let's rig 'em up with some 37-hook rigs and go destroy the white trout at 3-mile.


----------



## Xanadu

> *VS200B (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*Am I getting the 50 wides or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you get the 50's, let's rig 'em up with some 37-hook rigs and go destroy the white trout at 3-mile.
Click to expand...



That sounds like fun. If you like, we'll take Southern Breeze and get Creech to back down hard on those monster trout!


----------



## JoeZ

> *Xanadu (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*Am I getting the 50 wides or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you get the 50's, let's rig 'em up with some 37-hook rigs and go destroy the white trout at 3-mile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like fun. If you like, we'll take Southern Breeze and get Creech to back down hard on those monster trout!
Click to expand...



I'm in!

Dave, give me the 50s!!! It's for charity.


----------



## John B.

> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*Am I getting the 50 wides or not?
> 
> 
> 
> if you get the 50's, let's rig 'em up with some 37-hook rigs and go destroy the white trout at 3-mile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like fun. If you like, we'll take Southern Breeze and get Creech to back down hard on those monster trout!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in!
> Dave, give me the 50s!!! It's for charity.
Click to expand...

this is gonna be a PFF white trout slam!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*Am I getting the 50 wides or not?
> 
> 
> 
> if you get the 50's, let's rig 'em up with some 37-hook rigs and go destroy the white trout at 3-mile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like fun. If you like, we'll take Southern Breeze and get Creech to back down hard on those monster trout!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in!
> Dave, give me the 50s!!! It's for charity.
Click to expand...

Sold. Jim Davis is looking for you about swordfish.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/25/2008)*It took me 3 people to call, but I was told he was a scout team DB in 1990 and carried jocks in 89. For that alone, I'll admit he must be a much better person than he seems here, but 2.3 squirts of piss in a zip lock with a hole is my final offer.


Bring it bitch. You ask Caruthers, Dawsey, Marion Butts, Deion, and Mickey Andrews who they did notwant to see coming down in R3 on a kickoff coverage me or my boy Dan Oatmeyer??? Look it up punk. You got any more questions? you and your ziplocks.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *jamesm1976 (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jamesm1976 (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/25/2008)*why do I get the feeling this feeding frenzy fool is 5'6" and maybe 125 lbs wet?
> 
> godamned internet tough guys....:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6'3" and 225. Did I mentioned I played on a little football team with Deion Sanders in the late 80s. I'll let you figure out the rest. Anything else you want to know about me. How about the movie SCARFACE? My last name is ALVAREZ. Who the hell are you TENNESSEE boy. They got water up there? Thanks for volunteering to protect the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am me, and not in Tennessee....I'm just a little tiny boy, so I would be askeered to go anywhere near someone who saw Deion....
> 
> oh, and the north won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if the North won then why don't these boys put down their rebel flags, stop being rascists, and take the ass whoppin like a man. But then again they won't put away the "Bear Bryant" hats either. What is it with these people. We put away Howard Schnellenbergers' CIGAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused as hell. Schnellenberger coached at Miami, and Sanders played at FSU. Where the hell did you play Alvarez???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My old man played at UM with a couple guys by the name of Mira and Hendricks and I played at FSU 88-90. Bobby hasn't retired so we don't have anything to hold on too like an ugly ass houndstooth hat!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great Dave. I guess I should have inferred that your Dad played football at Miami from what you wrote.I need to re-read my"UnderstandingRambling Idiots" text book.
> 
> Also, I thought you grew up in Cuba with Jose? Now I hear yourDad played football at Miami,so Ihave to assume you didn't grow upin Cuba with Jose.What the hell Dave?
Click to expand...

Exactly. keep trying to figure it ourt. Me at FSU 88-90 My dad at um 66-69. You know Ted Hendricks (the stork) and george Mira. How many Cubans have ever gone PRO????


----------



## Xanadu

FF, one of the other guys on your 90 team said you never played a down on the field. He didn't really even remember you and called back last night with a link to FSU rosters of the past and it did show your name - with no number and no stats during the 90 season. Nothing in 88, or 89.

All bs aside, whether you were an All American or a walk on that got killed in practice playing special teams, playing for FSU is cool. Quit being such an asshole and tell us the deal. (And don't lie. One of the guys on your list is a friend of mine who I tutored at FSU in 90.)


----------



## hebegb

Oooooh a back up scout team DB, I got chills just being on the same internet


----------



## markw4321

> *Xanadu (6/26/2008)*FF, one of the other guys on your 90 team said you never played a down on the field. He didn't really even remember you and called back last night with a link to FSU rosters of the past and it did show your name - with no number and no stats during the 90 season. Nothing in 88, or 89.
> 
> Sounds like Alvarez went tocollege and played football like "Radio" went to college and played football.Either way 1990 is a longtime ago and collegedays are wellover.I heard and saw allI needed ofthis typeLatino bull shitworking counterdrug ops in south americaand thecaribbean from 2000-2004. They talk bs right up until the time something starts to go down and then want to backup. Just remember a southern boy isnormally polite right up until the time they take you out.
> 
> markw


----------



## willy c.

FF i didnt realize they gave out All Americans for great head hunters on SCOUT special teams. There are plenty of people with a past a lot more interesting than yours so dont try to relive the "glory" days when you were able to give Mr. Sanders (that is what you called him, right) a cup of water every now and then as he speed by you during Special Team drills :bowdown. Yes you may of worn a jersey for one game but that does not and did not make you an important role on the Seminoles roster. There are plenty of people on this forum with sports accomplishments...

Anyways how does knowing these great ballplayers gonna protect your ass down at day break marina? If you are calling backup try to get Neon Deon down here I would love to meet him and see how much he remembers about you, awhite scout teamer. This hole that you have dugwith these respected fishermen of the area will be impossible to climb out of, you can write that in stone.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *sirmashalot (6/25/2008)*no i think you should of gotten gas friday after the weigh inn instead of only getting 60 gallons saturday morning then trying to blame it on bad gas hahahahahahah you are a funny guy `it was quite funny to watch your antics this weekend i just hope you leave daybreak before i have to go back down there


Am I suppose to be scared? What team do you fish? So are you telling me I burned 285 gals on Sat. By the way I only picked up 30 gals. because their pumps were running slow. That is why I was late getting to check out. What's your name again?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/26/2008)*FF, one of the other guys on your 90 team said you never played a down on the field. He didn't really even remember you and called back last night with a link to FSU rosters of the past and it did show your name - with no number and no stats during the 90 season. Nothing in 88, or 89.
> 
> All bs aside, whether you were an All American or a walk on that got killed in practice playing special teams, playing for FSU is cool. Quit being such an asshole and tell us the deal. (And don't lie. One of the guys on your list is a friend of mine who I tutored at FSU in 90.)


That's because I covered kicks and punts and got the boys ready for Sat. So who is your friend? Charlie Ward, Amp Lee, Kenny Know, Kenny Felder, Danny Weurfel should I keep going. Ask your friend who started the bench clearing fight in 1990 on their sideline that was on ESPN at the end of the game.


----------



## sirmashalot

david alvarez


----------



## hebegb

FF, go play with your friend conner and run along like a nice water boy


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *hebegb (6/26/2008)*Oooooh a back up scout team DB, I got chills just being on the same internet


Where did you play boy. Here is the DB lineup. I am going to see if you heard of any of them. Leroy Butler, Dedrick Dodge (the blade), Terrell Buckley (T-Buck) ask him about our throw down at practice one day, Deion Sanders (prime time), Bill Ragans (live oak), Leon Fowler (sweet Lee), the other Sanders, John Davis, McCorvey, by the way my girlfriend was Allison Barrow (cheerleader), Casey Weldon and Brad Johnson can fill you in on the rest of the story with Nick Economu at the Fiesta Bowl in '89. Be sure and tell Mickey Andrews I said hi.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *markw4321 (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (6/26/2008)*FF, one of the other guys on your 90 team said you never played a down on the field. He didn't really even remember you and called back last night with a link to FSU rosters of the past and it did show your name - with no number and no stats during the 90 season. Nothing in 88, or 89.
> 
> Sounds like Alvarez went tocollege and played football like "Radio" went to college and played football.Either way 1990 is a longtime ago and collegedays are wellover.I heard and saw allI needed ofthis typeLatino bull shitworking counterdrug ops in south americaand thecaribbean from 2000-2004. They talk bs right up until the time something starts to go down and then want to backup. Just remember a southern boy isnormally polite right up until the time they take you out.
> 
> markw
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a threat? Who's backing down? Special ops in a plane MMMM?
Click to expand...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *willy c. (6/26/2008)*FF i didnt realize they gave out All Americans for great head hunters on SCOUT special teams. There are plenty of people with a past a lot more interesting than yours so dont try to relive the "glory" days when you were able to give Mr. Sanders (that is what you called him, right) a cup of water every now and then as he speed by you during Special Team drills :bowdown. Yes you may of worn a jersey for one game but that does not and did not make you an important role on the Seminoles roster. There are plenty of people on this forum with sports accomplishments...
> 
> Anyways how does knowing these great ballplayers gonna protect your ass down at day break marina? If you are calling backup try to get Neon Deon down here I would love to meet him and see how much he remembers about you, awhite scout teamer. This hole that you have dugwith these respected fishermen of the area will be impossible to climb out of, you can write that in stone.


Hey baby. Somebody had to do the grunt work. How many Cubans you know in the pros? and "D" that's what his friends call him never ran special team drills ask Grady Ross and Corian Freeman and Dan Oatmeyer who I am. Oh by the way ask Deion next time you see him who juked him "once" in practice 4.61 in the 40 not bad for a little white cuban boy. Did I mention a bench press of 38:letsparty0. It still may be on the wall in the weight room


----------



## hebegb

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/26/2008)*Oooooh a back up scout team DB, I got chills just being on the same internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you play boy. Here is the DB lineup. I am going to see if you heard of any of them. Leroy Butler, Dedrick Dodge (the blade), Terrell Buckley (T-Buck) ask him about our throw down at practice one day, Deion Sanders (prime time), Bill Ragans (live oak), Leon Fowler (sweet Lee), the other Sanders, John Davis, McCorvey, by the way my girlfriend was Allison Barrow (cheerleader), Casey Weldon and Brad Johnson can fill you in on the rest of the story with Nick Economu at the Fiesta Bowl in '89. Be sure and tell Mickey Andrews I said hi.
Click to expand...





wow, you knew people who ACTUALLY made it as opposed to bringing water

congrats


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *willy c. (6/26/2008)*FF i didnt realize they gave out All Americans for great head hunters on SCOUT special teams. There are plenty of people with a past a lot more interesting than yours so dont try to relive the "glory" days when you were able to give Mr. Sanders (that is what you called him, right) a cup of water every now and then as he speed by you during Special Team drills :bowdown. Yes you may of worn a jersey for one game but that does not and did not make you an important role on the Seminoles roster. There are plenty of people on this forum with sports accomplishments...
> 
> Anyways how does knowing these great ballplayers gonna protect your ass down at day break marina? If you are calling backup try to get Neon Deon down here I would love to meet him and see how much he remembers about you, awhite scout teamer. This hole that you have dugwith these respected fishermen of the area will be impossible to climb out of, you can write that in stone.


actually I wore a jersey and pads every game. I also wore 3 tomahawks on my helmet. and you?????


----------



## hebegb

I had a friend was a big baseball player back in high school

He could throw that speedball by ya, make you look like a fool

Saw him the other night at this roadside bar i was walking in he was walking out

We went back inside, sat down, had a few drinks, but all we kept talking about



Glory days, yeah they'll pass you by

Glory days, in the wink of a young girl's eye

Glory days, glory days



There's this girl that lives up the block, back in school she could turn all the boys heads

Sometimes on friday i'll stop by and have a few drinks after she put her kids to bed

Her and her husband bobby, well they split up, i guess it's two years gone by

We just sit around talking about the old times, she says when she feels like crying she starts laughing thinking about



Glory days...



Think i'm going down to the well tonight and i'm gonna drink till i get my fill

I hope when i get older i don't sit around thinking about it, but i probably will

Yeah just sitting back trying to recapture a little of the glory of

Well the time slips away and leaves you with nothing, mister, *but boring stories of



Glory days...*


----------



## markw4321

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *willy c. (6/26/2008)*FF
> 
> "I also wore 3 tomahawks on my helmet." and you?????
> 
> 
> 
> ok sure i get it David "Radio" Alvarez.
> 
> Mark w
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris V

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## mickanole

> *tunapopper (6/26/2008)*Why is this thread still going?


Are you kidding? This is one of the most entertaining train wrecks I have ever seen!!!

The only thing this thread is missing is more guys calling each other "son". That always cracks me up, as in "step up and get you some SON!"

:letsparty


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *mickanole (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tunapopper (6/26/2008)*Why is this thread still going?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? This is one of the most entertaining train wrecks I have ever seen!!!
> 
> The only thing this thread is missing is more guys calling each other "son". That always cracks me up, as in "step up and get you some SON!"
> 
> :letsparty
Click to expand...

Don't forget the "Boy" name calling. 



> Where did you play boy.


I have refreshed the forum several times today and these two retards have been going back and forth over the most stupid S&*t. Now I just wait for the post calling me names because I called them retards. Who knows, maybe we can get them to get together and start calling the rest of us boy and son.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## hebegb

how about "waterboy"?


----------



## Daydreamin

Just wondering if all you guys could take a minute to look at some of the other posts and offer up some advice to those of us who are here to share FISHING info? 

I know this thread is entertaining but....there are a lot of people trying to get some advice and this thread is a waste of brainpower.

<TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_ctlEditableSubject>Weekend Suggestions 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>Offshore suggestions</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Tenderloin </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_lblReplies>0 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_lblViews>27 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_lblLastPostDate>*Today @ 8:32:38 AM*
Last Post By: Tenderloin </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl4_ctlEditableSubject>Pensacola International 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl4_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl4_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>Need One</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl4_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Feeding Frenzy </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl4_lblReplies>1 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl4_lblViews>117 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl4_lblLastPostDate>*Yesterday @ 4:28:42 PM*
Last Post By: VS200B </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl5_ctlEditableSubject>What is the best "starter" all-purpose trolling spread? 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl5_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl5_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Daydreamin </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl5_lblReplies>0 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl5_lblViews>52 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl5_lblLastPostDate>*Yesterday @ 4:14:05 PM*
Last Post By: Daydreamin </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl6_ctlEditableSubject>bluewater? 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl6_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl6_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Bub </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl6_lblReplies>3 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl6_lblViews>239 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl6_lblLastPostDate>*Yesterday @ 10:58:42 AM*
Last Post By: Deep Blue </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl7_ctlEditableSubject>*What do you guys think happend to this dolphin ?* 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl7_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl7_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>TITLEWAVE </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl7_lblReplies>9 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl7_lblViews>510 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl7_lblLastPostDate>*2 days ago @ 10:24:11 AM*
Last Post By: TITLEWAVE </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl8_ctlEditableSubject>Blue water at the double nipple??? 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl8_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl8_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>zoomin-newman </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl8_lblReplies>0 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl8_lblViews>98 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl8_lblLastPostDate>6/23/2008 7:37:21 PM
Last Post By: zoomin-newman </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl9_ctlEditableSubject>Desoto canyon...elbow spur nipple steps etc 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl9_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl9_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>Question</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl9_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Nat </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl9_lblReplies>6 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl9_lblViews>573 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl9_lblLastPostDate>6/23/2008 1:15:06 PM
Last Post By: BlackFlag </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl10_ctlEditableSubject>Spectra Trolling Question 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl10_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl10_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>MM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl10_lblReplies>7 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl10_lblViews>199 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl10_lblLastPostDate>6/23/2008 7:31:04 AM
Last Post By: tunapopper </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl11_ctlEditableSubject>Alabama Alps 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl11_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl11_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>how far</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl11_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Brad K </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl11_lblReplies>7 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl11_lblViews>621 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl11_lblLastPostDate>6/20/2008 7:59:49 PM
Last Post By: Cutter </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl12_ctlEditableSubject>Leaders for trolling lures 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl12_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl12_ctlTopicPaging>







124 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Offshore-911 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl12_lblReplies>99 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl12_lblViews>2,710 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl12_lblLastPostDate>6/20/2008 2:38:00 PM
Last Post By: Daydreamin </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl13_ctlEditableSubject>Ram powell/ Marlin report???? 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl13_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl13_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>In need of.</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl13_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Thunderstruck </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl13_lblReplies>2 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl13_lblViews>235 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl13_lblLastPostDate>6/19/2008 10:04:08 PM
Last Post By: Reeldeal </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl14_ctlEditableSubject>Multicolor Mono topshot 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl14_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl14_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Reel Alimony </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl14_lblReplies>0 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl14_lblViews>60 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl14_lblLastPostDate>6/19/2008 7:19:19 PM
Last Post By: Reel Alimony </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl15_ctlEditableSubject>Finding Blue Water 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl15_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl15_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>koilane </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl15_lblReplies>6 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl15_lblViews>273 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl15_lblLastPostDate>6/19/2008 11:13:42 AM
Last Post By: BOSSHOGG </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl16_ctlEditableSubject>sat data 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl16_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl16_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>bluewaterau </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl16_lblReplies>2 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl16_lblViews>187 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl16_lblLastPostDate>6/19/2008 6:33:26 AM
Last Post By: Feeding Frenzy </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl17_ctlEditableSubject>Big Catamarans unheard of economy 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl17_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl17_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>7 NMPG?</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl17_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>38bat </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl17_lblReplies>13 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl17_lblViews>508 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl17_lblLastPostDate>6/18/2008 8:16:41 PM
Last Post By: Radiater </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl18_ctlEditableSubject>International II 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl18_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl18_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>Repair question</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl18_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>Brad K </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl18_lblReplies>8 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl18_lblViews>218 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl18_lblLastPostDate>6/18/2008 5:28:14 PM
Last Post By: Feeding Frenzy </TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableCell_Dark style="WIDTH: 3%" align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 42%" vAlign=center><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl19_ctlEditableSubject>Lightning 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl19_ctlEditableDescription></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl19_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light style="WIDTH: 13%" noWrap align=middle>bigone </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl19_lblReplies>0 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl19_lblViews>166 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl19_lblLastPostDate>6/18/2008 9:32:32 AM
Last Post By: bigone </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## hebegb

you, sir, are correct



I will cease and desist on this pointless thread



I AM so very bored with work right now :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## JoeZ

The following must be read as if you were Capt. James T. Kirk:

Can't ....

stop ...

reading.

To addicting 

just 

like ...

CRACK!!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Dammit Joe, I heard Shatner in my head


----------



## freespool50

i played for the myrtle grove mini-mites, does that count? only played one down. but it was a good down!!:bowdown


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Here's everybody buddy making a good impression early in his Bahia Mar career!!




























This was parking for a fishing trip!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

New news!!!! The Oarhouse had a luncheon today for the employee's and everybody's hero tipped a whopping 4 PENNIES. I'm no fortune teller, but I would bet good money, maybe even my boat title, that he'll be looking for a new place to call home again...


----------



## John B.

HAAAAAA!!!!!!

Tony, those pictures are awesome!!!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

not trying to interject the fist fight but can i get the digits for na kika and thunderhorse? my boats docked in venice for the next month and im heading out on friends brand new cabo this weekend (weather permitting)..... found all the numbers i needed in my old notes at home except those 2.... will post report when we return-



thanks


----------



## 1923

Damn Tony , thats just too fuching kool. Like Forrest Gump said " Stupid is as stupid does"and thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Bow Down (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bow Down (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sirmashalot (6/23/2008)*let's see the Alabama record holder for blue marlin by the name of Marcus Kennedy. What kind of boat is he fishing again?
> 
> marcus fishes in a yellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a little under powered, but at least its not a 80 ft. diesel guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean he was on that boat when he caught it genuis!!! and plus it was caught in 1989...dont think he was fishing out of a yellowfin in 1989:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh how about doin a little research before spouting off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well let's see there cowboy he has been fishing Contenders for the last 12 years until his new Yellowfin. So then what boat was on there genius. I surprised you can spell research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! all i can say is wow...you call all us idiots and your the one that cant do simple math....remember this quote...a closed mouth catches no foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boat do you fish on son. What is that you are holding there? Bait? You better gut that thing sew it up, brine it, and put a 14/0 circle hook in it and drag it around the gulf in your BIG battle wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVID QUIT ACTING LIKE A MORON! DAMN DUDE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an act he is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to meet down at Daybreak and discuss it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you see me down there feel free to see me for a response.....:Flipbird
Click to expand...

im behind him and the bonifays 600%


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Voodoo Lounge (6/26/2008)*Here's everybody buddy making a good impression early in his Bahia Mar career!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was parking for a fishing trip!!


tonyi have always liked you andthis reallymade it set and stone your the f'n man!!!holycrap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

this one is for you: 










and this one is for you david alvarez you need one too:


----------



## nb&twil

so, are everol reels any good or not?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *VS200B (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (6/25/2008)*Am I getting the 50 wides or not?
> 
> 
> 
> if you get the 50's, let's rig 'em up with some 37-hook rigs and go destroy the white trout at 3-mile.
Click to expand...

Bro they are yours you got Paradise booked for the 12th?


----------



## Realtor

So, what is a "balljack"?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Jim, I believe it's similar to an ASSHAT!!


----------



## mpmorr

Tony that is freaking hilarious, and Realtor I have been wondering the same thing. The only thing I have found that makes any sense. 












I will PM you what the other one I found is. Not quite appropriate on here.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Voodoo Lounge (6/27/2008)*Jim, I believe it's similar to an ASSHAT!!




Whatever balljack. oke


----------



## Realtor

Thanks, I got the picture now........:angel

OMG


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *Wharf Rat (6/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (6/27/2008)*Jim, I believe it's similar to an ASSHAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever balljack. oke
Click to expand...

HEY, I got your balljack right here ASSHAT!!!


----------



## John B.

> *Voodoo Lounge (6/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wharf Rat (6/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (6/27/2008)*Jim, I believe it's similar to an ASSHAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever balljack. oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY, I got your balljack right here ASSHAT!!!
Click to expand...

that's MR. asshat!


----------



## Matt Mcleod

I just got done reading all six pages of this and my girlfriendhas come into the bedroom three times wanting to know what in the world I am laughing at. I would like to simply say THANKS! to all who have taken part in this literary master piece. 

Oh and feeding frenzy, I took a look at your site, I didn't know you won the Alabama Deep Sea Rodeo??


----------



## FelixH

> *nb&twil (6/26/2008)*so, are everol reels any good or not?


I don't think so... far as I can tell, buying one turns you into an asshole.

(Not that I Want to get involved in this, but after reading all of it, I needed to at least make 1 post.)


----------



## sirmashalot

a balljack is anything you want it to be....


----------



## Speckulator

Matt-

It wasn't ADSFR, it was the Mississippi Deep Sea (according to FF). Don't know what division he won, but apparently it wasn't the King Mack division (not with a 13.38 pounder!).

George


----------



## EverolUSA

*W.T.F. is going on here?!!!!*

My name is Keith Wichmann, I am the new owner of Everol's U.S. operations. I have no interest becoming involved in this firestorm. If anyone has any legitimate questions I will be glad to address them. 

I am trying to run a company so I don't have time to check this board every day or every week for that matter.If you have any "Everol" questionsfeel to contact me at [email protected] or [email protected] . Be patient I have 600 emails in my inbox. Again, I'm not interested in discussing this pissing contest.

Chris and Dan at Top Gun Tackle (Orange Beach) are also good resources for any questions. They have a pretty good selection in their store if you want tohold an Everol in your hand and to see first hand how the Drag Scale works. Anthony at Outcast (Pensacola) is evaluating whether to stock the reels. He is rather familiar with them too. Finally, Gary Paul (Mobile) at Tackle This will carry them at the new Tillman's Corner store. Vic at Gulf Breeze Tackle is also knowledgeable on our reels.

My schedule is packed getting ready for ICAST in 2 weeks, however, I will try to make one day (Fri or Sat) of Bay Point and Alabama DSFR on Sunday. So if you see a guy with an Everol shirt on, grab me and let's drink a beer. 

For those that have been patiently waiting for the Waterproof 12/20 2 speed I just got the prototype in from Italy today. It needs some tweaks, but it is beautiful and will be ridiculously powerful. I also had a first look at the Jigger proto....it is awesome too. I overnighted it up to my chief engineer and he should let me know how far away we are from a public release.



Keith


----------



## Garbo

> *EverolUSA (7/2/2008)**W.T.F. is going on here?!!!!*
> 
> My name is Keith Wichmann, I am the new owner of Everol's U.S. operations. I have no interest becoming involved in this firestorm. If anyone has any legitimate questions I will be glad to address them.
> 
> I am trying to run a company so I don't have time to check this board every day or every week for that matter.If you have any "Everol" questionsfeel to contact me at [email protected] or [email protected] . Be patient I have 600 emails in my inbox. Again, I'm not interested in discussing this pissing contest.
> 
> Chris and Dan at Top Gun Tackle (Orange Beach) are also good resources for any questions. They have a pretty good selection in their store if you want tohold an Everol in your hand and to see first hand how the Drag Scale works. Anthony at Outcast (Pensacola) is evaluating whether to stock the reels. He is rather familiar with them too. Finally, Gary Paul (Mobile) at Tackle This will carry them at the new Tillman's Corner store. Vic at Gulf Breeze Tackle is also knowledgeable on our reels.
> 
> My schedule is packed getting ready for ICAST in 2 weeks, however, I will try to make one day (Fri or Sat) of Bay Point and Alabama DSFR on Sunday. So if you see a guy with an Everol shirt on, grab me and let's drink a beer.
> 
> For those that have been patiently waiting for the Waterproof 12/20 2 speed I just got the prototype in from Italy today. It needs some tweaks, but it is beautiful and will be ridiculously powerful. I also had a first look at the Jigger proto....it is awesome too. I overnighted it up to my chief engineer and he should let me know how far away we are from a public release.
> 
> 
> 
> Keith


*Nice Post. Well Done. *


----------



## Framerguy

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage>*"W.T.F. is going on here?!!!!"*



*Just some kids playing in their sandbox, Keith, not much to worry about when all is said and done. I sure hope you didn't waste your busy schedule reading all of this childish verbal food fight!?!? I just checked back in after almost a week of ignoring this thread and it is still the same children throwing the same road apples at each other!!!*

*This is one of the reasons why I don't frequent this forum very much, I come onto a fishing forum to learn more about fishing, not to witness such childish and uncalled for personal kidney punches and lashouts at each other. It's very difficult for me to figure out who is more to blame, the one who starts theshit slinging or those who throw those turds back??? *

*Yeah, yeah, I know, if ya don't like whatcha read, then don't read it!! But, in there amongst all that verbal sewage, is some useful information on a new (to me anyway) brand of reel and I would really like to know more about it and its makers. The overall harm that threads like this do to the reputation of the PFF and those whose companies are talked about is much more important to me than any such personal slur that y'all could throw my way. *

*Chris, I know it is difficult to find out how many readers you lose by allowing boring senseless threads like this to go on forever.I am one who has found many other fishing forums to read and learn from that won't allow children fighting in the parlor when the adults are entertaining visitors in the living room!!*


----------



## Brad King

Awesome read!!!!


----------



## chaljo

I think this is my first post.

What better way to meet the group.

And yes FF is a ball jack ass hat!!


----------



## biggamefishr

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (6/26/2008)*FF, one of the other guys on your 90 team said you never played a down on the field. He didn't really even remember you and called back last night with a link to FSU rosters of the past and it did show your name - with no number and no stats during the 90 season. Nothing in 88, or 89.
> 
> All bs aside, whether you were an All American or a walk on that got killed in practice playing special teams, playing for FSU is cool. Quit being such an asshole and tell us the deal. (And don't lie. One of the guys on your list is a friend of mine who I tutored at FSU in 90.)
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I covered kicks and punts and got the boys ready for Sat. So who is your friend? Charlie Ward, Amp Lee, Kenny Know, Kenny Felder, Danny Weurfel should I keep going. Ask your friend who started the bench clearing fight in 1990 on their sideline that was on ESPN at the end of the game.
Click to expand...

I'm not as big and tough as you guys, so i sure hate getting into these internet fights :baby......but something strikes me as wrong in the above quote, and i can't believeeveryone missed it the first go around.....anyone care to point it out for me now? :doh


----------



## JoeZ

Is it Danny Wuerfel played for .....


----------



## EverolUSA

For those of you that asked about meeting over a beer at Bay Point, I will be in Panama City with my family on Thursday (July 10). For the most part I will be hanging out in Mark Ray's booth.

I will probably be there from about 1-4pm. Everol just selected Mark Ray as Everol's Official Artist. His work really is awesome. http://www.markraystudio.com/ Stop by his booth and say hello to both of us. *First person whoshakes my handon Thursday gets a free Everol golf shirt.*

Keith

http://www.everol.com

http://www.baypointbillfish.com/


----------



## true-king

Pretty cool looking reel. Good idea showing the drag settings at full/half/empty spool.


----------



## EverolUSA

The Drag Scale will definitely catch bigger fish. The other huge feature is that little rotating drag stop. I call it the 'Captain's Idiot Stop.' You should NEVER have another break off because some gets overzealous and jams the drag lever too far forward when going to strike. You can set this to where ever you want and lock them out. Once you are hooked up the drag stop can be slide out of the way with your pinky finger.



Captain's Idiot Stop is a little harsh...people are not stupid...even experienced anglers get excited in the heat of battle.



On most models the drag stop spins all the way around and locks you out from accidentally going into free spool during a fight....no more bird's nests.


----------



## EverolUSA

Hate to be flippy-floppy on you guys, but due to a scheduling conflict I will be at Bay Point on Friday vice Thursday.



Stop by Mark's booth and say hello.


----------

